# Angeln in Tschechien



## LosCarposHermanos (13. Oktober 2015)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend Bordies !!!
Mein Name ist Viktor, bin 23 Jahre alt & komme aus Bamberg 

Ich verfolge dieses Board seit knapp einem Jahr & nun hab ich mich entschlossen, mich hier zu registrieren #h#h#h

Natührlich so wie fast jeder der sich neu registriert, hab auch ich gleich eine Frage an euch 

Im November fahren meine Freundin und ich mit einem anderen Päärchen nach Karlsbad in Tschechien. WIr haben uns ein wunderschönes Ferienhaus gemietet und bleiben (leider) nur 4 Tage dort.

Natührlich wollen mein kumpel und ich dort auch angeln, wir sind an einem gewässer, was so viel ich weiß "Talsperre Karlsbad" genannt wird.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch,
Ich habe im Internet gelesen und auch hier im Board das man In CZ einen Angelschein braucht. Diesen kann man im Rathaus in der jeweiligen Stadt "kaufen". Zudem wird auch eine Gewässerkarte gebraucht, soweit so gut.

Nun habe ich mich mit dem Tschechischen besitzer des Ferienhauses unterhalten und er hat mir gesagt das man als Deutscher lediglich nur eine Gewässerkarte kaufen kann und das wars. Wisst Ihr vielleicht was jetzt richtig ist ?#c

Vielen dank euch allen schonmal im voraus


----------



## Lexe23 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Hallo Viktor,

ich beschäftige mich gerade auch mit dem Gedanken einen Angelurlaub in Tschechien zu verbrigen.

Was ich in Erfahrung gebracht habe dass man wohl eine Fischerei Erlabniss (sttatliche Fischerei Steuer) braucht.
Diese kostet:
Preise für Fischerei-Erlaubnis:
        staatliche Fischrei-Steuer für :
        1 Jahr 6,-€
        3 Jahre 15,-€
        10 Jahre 25,-€

Wo man diese bekommt, weiß ich leider noch nicht. Habe nur gelesen dass manche Hausvermieter anbieten diese Formalitäten für den Gast zu übernehemen. Man muß hierfür eine Vollmacht und Kopie vom Pass und Fischereikarte zu Verfügung stellen.

und siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=7

Grüße Alex


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Servus! 
In Tschechien gibt es 2 unterschiedliche Arten von Gewässern. 
1. Privatgewässer
2. Verbandsgewässer

An Privatgewässern braucht man keinen Fischereischein, lediglich die Erlaubnis des Besitzers.

An Verbandsgewässern braucht man einen tschechischen Fischereischein + einen Erlaubnisschein. Der tschechische Fischereischein ist an einige Hürden gebunden. Ich hab dazu hier im Board bereits einen ausführlichen Beitrag erstellt: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=264665

Habt ihr einen Link zu dem Gewässer (kann auch auf tschechisch sein) - dann kann ich mir das mal durchlesen und schauen ob es ein Verbandsgewässer ist.


----------



## LosCarposHermanos (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Guten Abend Lexe23 

Vielen dank schon mal !

Wo hast du vor hin zu fahren ? Die Preise für die Ferienhäuse sind einfach unschlagbar in karlsbad, 35 € pro tag, 4 Personen !

Ich hoffe nur das es im November das wasser dort noch nicht zugefroren ist, sonst war´s das mit angeln in Tschechien


----------



## LosCarposHermanos (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Grüß dich Franz_16 !

Vielen Dank,

genau das dachte ich mir das es so ohne weitere hürden nicht geht !

Zum Glück fahren wir erst am 19 November, bis dahin müsste ich den Papier kram hinkriegen oder ? wir wollen nächste Woche mal nach Tschechien fahren, vll schaff ich ja bis dahin den Papierkram

Grüße aus dem kalten Bamberg |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Franz kennt sich in Tschechien aus und kann tschechisch.
Gute Idee, den zu fragen!


----------



## LosCarposHermanos (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Franz_16

Das ist die Adresse vom Ferienhaus, Cheb, Cetnov  13, Tschechien

Bei Google Maps steht das der See wenn ich mich nicht Irre "OHRE" heißt ?!

Ich nehme mal an das bei dieser größe, der See bestimmt nicht privat ist.

Vielleicht kannst du da was herausfinden ? vielen dank dir schonmal !


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Die Gewässer rund um Karlsbad werden von Pilsen aus verwaltet. 
Dort ist der Hauptsitz des westböhmischen Fischereiverbandes. 

Der Stausee bei Karlsbad, den du vermutlicht meinst heißt Vodní nádrž Březová und hat die verbandsinterne Gewässernummer: 431 059 

Hier gibts auch ein paar Bilder von dem Gewässer:
http://www.rybarskereviry.eu/reviry/tepla-2-vd-brezova-431-059/

Die Webseite des Westböhmischen Verbandes findest du hier:
http://www.crsplzen.cz/ , da kannst auch mal ne E-Mail hinschicken wenn du noch was wissen willst. Deutsch oder Englisch können die normalerweise. 

Die haben auch ein Büro direkt in Karlsbad, von du vllt. eine Erlaubniskarte kriegen kannst: http://www.crskv.cz/kontakty

Alternativ kannst du auch in ein Angelgeschäft in Karlsbad gehen z.B. ( http://www.rpkv.cz ) oder du setzt deinen Vermieter darauf an, sich da schlau zu machen bzw. dir ne Karte zu besorgen.

Wichtig ist nur, dass du den blauen, tschechischen Fischereischein hast - alles andere kriegt man vor Ort dann schon hin.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Sorry, zu spät gelesen. Ihr seid bei Cheb das ist ein ganzes Stück von Karlsbad entfernt. Aber egal. 
Den großen Stausee bei Cheb kenne ich. Heißt "Skalka" es gibt aber noch einen zweiten Stausee etwas südlich von Cheb, auch der ist ziemlich groß und heißt Jesenice. 

Die Verbandsinternen Gewässernummern:
431040 (Skalka)
431200 (Jesenice) 

Die Stauseen werden vom westböhmischen Fischereiverband verwaltet. Die Webseite findest du hier:
http://www.crsplzen.cz/ , da kannst auch mal ne E-Mail hinschicken wenn du noch was wissen willst. Deutsch oder Englisch können die normalerweise. 

Die Tourist-Info in Cheb hilft dir ggf. aber auch weiter, vor allem was die zuständige Stelle für den Fischereischein ist. (Normalerweise Stadtverwaltung / Rathaus!)

http://tic.cheb.cz/DE/vismo/o_utvar.asp?id_org=100428&id_u=10

Kannst eine E-Mail hinschicken, die können Deutsch. 

In Cheb gibt es außerdem auch Angelgeschäfte.
z.B. http://www.fishingshop-cheb.cz/

Wobei dein Vermieter, der sein Haus ja direkt am See hat, da eigentlich Bescheid wissen müsste wo man Karten kriegt usw. 

P.S. Ohre ist der tschechische Namen für den Fluss Eger.


----------



## LosCarposHermanos (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Franz_16 danke dir ! 
Ich dachte das wäre in Karlsbad weil mein kollege die Ferienwohnung gesucht hat und er gesagt hat das des in Karlsbad ist.... aber gut 

vielen dank dir schonmal ich werde aufjedenfall hier noch berichten und dann bilder bzw. Videos von unserem aufenthalt posten  

schönen abend euch allen


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Ja, war schon etwas erstaunt, der Stausee bei Karlsbad ist ja eher klein und ziemlich unbekannt. Skalka und Jesenice sind recht groß und touristisch auch entsprechend beliebt. 

Besorg dir auf jeden Fall den blauen tschechischen Fischereischein, ohne den hast du ein Problem! 

Von Bamberg nach Cheb wäre es ja grundsätzlich ein Katzensprung - das Problem ist nur die fehlende Autobahn Richtung Osten  

P.S. 
Hab dir im vorherigen Beitrag noch die entsprechenden Infos ergänzt.


----------



## LosCarposHermanos (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

Franz_16
 Hammer, du bist der beste, ich hätte ja mit allem gerechnet aber nie im leben mit so viel hilfe danke dir !

 Ja von Bamberg ist es echt nicht weit, aber es zieht sich per Landstraße.... 

 Angelst du oft in Tschechien ??


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

@LosCarposHermanos

Jein! - mir fehlt die Zeit dafür das intensiver zu machen. 
Hinzu kommt, dass ich aus anglerischer Sicht hier in der Oberpfalz bestens versorgt bin.

Donau, Naab, Regen, diverse Stauseen und das fränk. Seenland liegen in Reichweite - ich komm da schon nicht rum.

Ich bin aber oft bei Dirk, der hier im Forum Werbepartner ist zu Besuch ( www.angeln-tschechien.de ) und weiß daher ziemlich genau, wie das in CZ alles funktioniert. Er hat mir damals auch meinen CZ-Fischereischein besorgt, 2 Wochen bevor der Schmarrn mit dieser Apostille eingeführt wurde - und gleich für 10 Jahre 

Ein tolles Erlebnis hatte ich in CZ mal beim Eisangeln, darüber habe ich hier auch einen Bericht verfasst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257149


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

hallo alle zusammen,

war dieser jahr schon jemand am skalka stausee in cheb?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien*

war noch keiner dort dieses jahr ?


----------

